# Newbie here!



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Hello all! My name is Samantha, and this forum is great! It is nice to have a place to talk about my babies, when I try to talk to my friends about them, they all look at me like I'm a crazy cat lady. :lol: And i probably am!

Well a little about my cats....

I have 3 cats right now, and how i came to have them is a sad story. Their mom was our cat, and she was a beauty! When we realized she was pregnant we were so excited. I live in the country, and I don't get out much, so me and my boyfriend formed a special bond with her. Well, she had the kittens on May 11th 2003. She was a great mother. Sadly, only 5 days after she gave birth she passed away  We still don't know why, or what caused it. But we did know we had 5 babies to save  

So, the rest is history! We have now adopted them, not only as our cats, but as our children. We even started referring to each other as "Momma and Poppa"! We gave 2 to my mother, because i couldn't bring myself to part with any of them. And that way i could see the kittens often. Here are the notorious three!

Skunky (Boy):








Personality: 
Must have all the attention. 
Is a MAJOR drama queen. 
Can open doors. 
Hates chicken. 
Loves the ladies!
Meows hours on end to get outside! I need sleep!

Pete (Boy):








Personality: 
Is a momma's boy. 
Loves to sweet talk people. 
Will meow constantly if someone is paying more attention to Skunky.
Has strong sibling rivalry with his brother.
Loves Ice Cream!

Chewbacca (Girl):








Personality: 
Quiet and shy. 
Hates the vaccuum cleaner and anything that makes noise. 
Doesn't like the boy cats too much. 
Loves when men come over. 
Still tries to nurse on clothes. :roll: 

Well that's us! Sorry, i know this post is a mile long! :lol: Thanks for listening!


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

**waves**

Welcome!  I know what you are talking about when you love them like your own children! My husband and I are proud new parents as well, and I know our friends must think we are nuts! *LOL* But your babies look really cute and welcome to this forum! 

*Hugs*


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Thank you for your warm welcome microlite!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome to the forums!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

welcome to cat forum!


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Samantha! It's great to have you with us--you and your family. What sweet kittes. Chewie is so cute; she has such tiny ears! It sounds as if you have an interesting home!


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie! And yes... my home is never boring with these three lurking about!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome from me too... cute kitties as well!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the great introduction, your cats are so pretty. 
I had to smile when you referred to your cats as your babies, my husband and I always refer to each other as our cats' "mommy and daddy".


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome Samantha, I'm pretty new here myself! What beautiful babys, thanks for sharing the pics and personality's. I completely understand about talking to your closest friends about your passion for these amazing creatures! I have only one sister 10 years older than myself and we really finally bonded when I got my first cat, that was 4 years ago (I'm 42, I would have got a cat sooner!!!). Her kids are grown and I was unable to have kids, now we talk about our kitty's, finally something in common we have!! Thats the neatest thing about this forum, everyone shares an amazing passion for these beautiful beings. There is an abundance of knowledge, compassion,love and friendship here, what a great place! Welcome!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Greetings Samantha and welcome to the Cat Forum! I do believe that Skunky and I would get along well. We have a lot of the same likes and dislikes.

So, when can I pick him up? =_ 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

Oh, no.... No one can have my Skunky!
Although, ask me again some night when we are tyring to sleep and he won't stop meowing! :lol: 
J/k.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Samantha. You have some cute kitties in your hands :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

